# Vollbild



## Lyxn (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

bitte ncht böse sein das ichden such Button nicht benutzt habe, aber das stimmt nicht. Ich suche mittlerweile seit 1 Woche nach einem Script das mir meine Homepage maxiemiert. Ich habe auch schon einige geufeund doch leider ist mein problem dadurch nicht gelöst wenn ich das script

<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight) 
//--> 
</script> 

benutze ist zwar das Fenster groß aber nicht maxiemiert! Dieser kleine unterschied der Größe lässt dann viele meiner automatisch gesetzen scroll Balken nicht mehr funktionieren! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


Lynx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Oktober 2003)

Nicht gerade Userfreundlich, aber wers braucht:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
	<script>
<!--
function maxsize()
{
window.open("http://www.tutorials.de","","fullscreen,scrollbars")
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body onload="maxsize()">
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Lyxn (15. Oktober 2003)

Ja das mit der Userfreunlchkeit ist ja mein Problem. Kann ich diese script auch mit der Toolbar oben benutzten Wenn ja wie? Im Grunde will ich nur das maxiemiern ereichen, dass man mit dem Symbol links neben schließen im IE machen kan...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Oktober 2003)

Gut, dann habe ich mich verlesen... anderes Script:


```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.Width,screen.Height) 
//--> 
</script>
```

Deine Script ist schon okay, jedoch Netscape Syntax!

(Evtl. würde ich eine Browserabfrage einbauen!)


----------



## Lyxn (15. Oktober 2003)

mmh offline geht das script ohne probleme aber  online nicht.... Hab schon mehrer leute gefragt geht bei allen nicht. Kan man das Script auch so ändern, dass die Statusleiste unten erhalten bleibt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Oktober 2003)

...Irrtum, es funktioniert einwandfrei! Ich habe mal was angepasst, wegen deinem Wunsch das die Statusleiste sichtbar ist ( Zahl "35" -> bei Bedarf anpassen! )...

Testlink: http://www.typografix.de/1234/maxtest.html


----------



## Lyxn (15. Oktober 2003)

Also villeicht bin ich einfach nur zu dumm aber ich habs gemacht das is mein quellcode: Meine URL is http://www.muhkuh.tk und es will einfach nicht funktionieren WARUM? Danke nochmals Lynx

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function rechtsklick() 
{
if (event.button==2) 
 {
 alert('Ne, ne, ne das is mein Quellcode!')
 }
}
document.onmousedown=rechtsklick
// -->

</script>





<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.Width,screen.Height-35) 
//--> 
</script>






<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#000000" onload="maxsize()">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p align="center"><font color="#009900"> <font face="Comic Sans MS">Achtung bitte 
  betrachtet meine Seite NUR im Fullscreen-Modus! Wenn ihr dies nicht tut kann 
  es vorkommen das nicht der ganze Inhalt angezeigt wird! </font></font></p>
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<table width="90%" height="318" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="28%"><a href="index_1024.htm"><img src="main/hand_rot.gif" width="242" height="186" border=0> </a> </td>
    <td width="45%"><p align="center"><font color="#00CC00">Dies ist deine letzt 
        Chance:</font></p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p align="center"><font color="#666666">Bedenke..... Alles was ich dir anbiete 
        <br>
        ist die Wahrheit..... nicht mehr</font></p></td>
    <td width="27%"><a href="index_2.htm"><img src="main/hand_blau.gif" width="242" height="185" border=0></a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><p align="justify"><font color="#FF0000">Nimmst du die rote Kapsel, bleibst 
        du im Wunderland und ich f&uuml;hre dich in die tiefsten Tiefen des Kaninchenbaus.</font></p>
      </td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><div align="justify"><font color="#0000FF">Nimmst du die blau Kapsel, 
        ist alles aus. Du wachst in deinem Bett auf und glaubst an das was du 
        glauben willst.</font></div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
<p align="center"> 
<!-- Counterstation. Start //-->
<script type="text/javascript" language="Javascript" src="http://mycounter.counterstation.de/index.php?uid=18253"></script>
<noscript><a href="http://www.counterstation.de" target="_blank">
<img border=0 src="http://mycounter.counterstation.de/index.php?uid=18253&js=nein" alt="Kostenlose Counter von Counterstation"></a>
</noscript>
<!-- Counterstation. Ende //-->
  &nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Du musst den Skriptcode in die Seite tun,wo du auch dein Frameset definierts,nicht in die Seiten,welche innerhalb der Frames erscheinen


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab nach der Seite mein eigentliches Framesset und da ist das Script auch drinn Und das funktioniert auch nicht... aber warum?

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Index</title>

<link href="meinecss.egal" rel=stylesheet type=text/css>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.Width,screen.Height-35) 
//--> 
</script>


</head>

<frameset rows="170,*" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="head.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize >
  <frame src="main.htm" name="main_Frame" scrolling="NO">
</frameset>
<noframes>

<body scroll=auto>

</body></noframes>
</html>


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Also der Code,den du da gepostet hast,funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei(mal abgesehen davon,dass meine Taskbar oben ist,weshalb dein Fenster z.T. dahinter verschwindet  )

Allerdings hast du den Code nicht in der "obersten" Seite....er gehört in jene Seite,welche unter deinem Link erscheint,nicht in jene,welche dort drinnen erscheint.

Falls du auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen kannst,versuchs mal mit:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
top.moveTo(0,0) 
top.resizeTo(screen.Width,screen.Height-35) 
//--> 
</script>
```


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Also tschuldigung wenn ich mich jetzt biischen dumm anstellen aber erhlich gesagt versteh ich dich nicht ganz. Meine Page ist volgender maßen aufgebaut:

Eine Startpage ohne Frames (hier ist das Script drin)
- Davon geht der link zu einem Framesset (1) welches die page in einen oberen head beriech und einen "main" teil aufteilt!
Dieser Main teil wird dann wiederrum von einem Framesete (2) in 3 Teile aufgeteilt eine Navigation links, ein Inhaltsfenster und eine Navigation Rechts.

Wenn ich das script in das übergeordnete Frameset (1) packe funktioniertes offline aber online nicht.
Wenn ich das Script in das Frameset (2) Packe seh ich iom Browser alles ohne den oberen Head teil.... aber nurrr offline...

Was hab ich denn da jetzt falsch gemacht bzw wo soll ich das Scrupt einbinden?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn ich den mukuh-Link aufrufe,erscheint eine Seite mit folgendem Quelltext:
	
	
	



```
<html>

  <head>
    <title>Matrix</title>
    <meta name="description" content="Ahhh">
    <meta name="keywords" content="Matrix, ABI 07, Ganderkesee">
  </head>

  <frameset rows="*,1" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="NO">
    <frame src="http://home.arcor.de/nebuchadnezza.neo" name="dot_tk_frame_content" scrolling="auto" noresize>
  </frameset>

  <noframes>
    <body>
    </body>
  </noframes>

</html>
```
....eindeutig ein Frameset 

dort hinein muss das Skript.
Wenn du auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen kannst,dann packe das etwas geänderte Skript aus meinem vrangegangenen Posting irgendwoanders hinein,sollte eigentlich von überall aus funktionieren...da es mit "top" das oberste Fenster anspricht....also das,wo der obige Code drinnen steht.


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hab dein Script jetzt in die erste seite eingebunden , außerdem hab ich das Script, welches die rehcte Maustaste sperrt weg genommen.. nur jetzt sagt er mir nen fehler und das script geht auch nicht... der quellcode ist: 


<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>


<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
top.moveTo(0,0) 
top.resizeTo(screen.Width,screen.Height-35) 
//--> 
</script>


<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#000000" onload="maxsize()">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p align="center"><font color="#009900"> <font face="Comic Sans MS">Achtung bitte 
  betrachtet meine Seite NUR im Fullscreen-Modus! Wenn ihr dies nicht tut kann 
  es vorkommen das nicht der ganze Inhalt angezeigt wird! </font></font></p>
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<table width="90%" height="318" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="28%"><a href="index_1024.htm"><img src="main/hand_rot.gif" width="242" height="186" border=0> </a> </td>
    <td width="45%"><p align="center"><font color="#00CC00">Dies ist deine letzt 
        Chance:</font></p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p align="center"><font color="#666666">Bedenke..... Alles was ich dir anbiete 
        <br>
        ist die Wahrheit..... nicht mehr</font></p></td>
    <td width="27%"><a href="index_2.htm"><img src="main/hand_blau.gif" width="242" height="185" border=0></a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><p align="justify"><font color="#FF0000">Nimmst du die rote Kapsel, bleibst 
        du im Wunderland und ich f&uuml;hre dich in die tiefsten Tiefen des Kaninchenbaus.</font></p>
      </td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><div align="justify"><font color="#0000FF">Nimmst du die blau Kapsel, 
        ist alles aus. Du wachst in deinem Bett auf und glaubst an das was du 
        glauben willst.</font></div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
<p align="center"> 
<!-- Counterstation. Start //-->
<script type="text/javascript" language="Javascript" src="http://mycounter.counterstation.de/index.php?uid=18253"></script>
<noscript><a href="http://www.counterstation.de" target="_blank">
<img border=0 src="http://mycounter.counterstation.de/index.php?uid=18253&js=nein" alt="Kostenlose Counter von Counterstation"></a>
</noscript>
<!-- Counterstation. Ende //-->
  &nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>

An den Quellcode den du gefunden hast komm ich also nicht ran Aber es sollte hier ja auch gehn sagst tut es aber leider nicht...


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Mmmh...was sagt denn der Skriptfehler?
....wenns sowas ist wie "Zugriff verweigert",siehts schlecht aus...da hilft dann nur,ein paar Euro für ne echte eigene Domain auszugeben,wo deine Seiten nicht in "fremde" Framesets geladen werden,oder deine Seite ohne den TK-Umweg direkt bei Arcor aufzurufen...was wahrscheinlich nicht willst


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Steht unten in der Status leiste einfach nur : Fertig, es sind Fehler auf der Seite aufgetreten...
Hab das nochmal aus probioert das Script funktioniert wenn ich dirket zu arcor geh... bei  , net.ms und halt .tk domains geht es nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lyxn' _
> *Steht unten in der Status leiste einfach nur : Fertig, es sind Fehler auf der Seite aufgetreten...*



Klicke mal in der Statuszeile auf das gelbe Icon ,wenn der FEhler auftritt.....dann bekommst du den Inhalt der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Kann da aber nix mit anfangen mit dem Fehler sorry


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Na da stehts doch..."Zugriff verweigert" .....wie ich in meinem vorletzten Posting erwähnte,lässt sich da nix machen....die Meldung besagt,dass du mit JS nicht auf das Zielfenster zugreifen darfst....das musst du aber,um seine Grösse zu ändern.

Du musst also auf das "maximieren" verzichten


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Was wäre denn wenn ich von der Start Seite den link in ein neues Fenster packe, welches sich maxiemern soll würd das gehn? Also den link nur mit target="_blank"


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Das sollte gehen...wenn der Link zu Arcor führt und nicht zur Kuh   dann könntest du die Sache aber gleich mit window.open() in der entsprechenden Grösse und an der gewünschten Position öffnen.


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Also das geht jetzt so weit erstmal digges Danke da wär ich allein nie drauf gekommen. Wenn ich jetzt den link als target="_blank " geöffnet hab gibts da nen script um die erste "startpage" dann nach beispielsweise 30  sekunden automtisch schließen zu lassen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Nö....auch das geht nicht....da wäre auch der "Zugriff verweigert"


----------



## Lyxn (16. Oktober 2003)

Gibts vielleicht ein Script mit dem ich diese Seite dann anders schliße oder hab ich kein möglichkeit diese vorherige Fenster zu schließen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Nix zu machen....an dem Fenster lässt sich nix schrauben.


----------



## Lyxn (17. Oktober 2003)

Schade :-((

Hab mir jetzt überlegt einfach ne schwarze seite vor meien page zu packen... die kann ich dann ja automatisch weiter leiten lassen mit dem mety tag

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://home.arcor.de/nebuchadnezza.neo/index_1024.htm">

aber gibts da auch so nen target="_blank" lösung


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2003)

Nö...gibts auch nicht....das würde dir also auch nix bringen.
Ich an deiner Stelle würds ganz lassen ....den Leuten das klicken auf den max-Knopf abzunehmen ist zwar nett....aber den finden die auch selbst. 
Abgesehen davon würdest du mich z.B. damit schon wieder ärgern,weil meine Taskleiste oben ist und das Fenster z.T. dahinter verschwindet.Da ich sowas nur von einschlägigen Seiten erwarte....wäre das das Ende meines Besuchs bei dir


----------



## Lyxn (17. Oktober 2003)

Also du kennst meine Zielgruppe leider/zum glück nicht... Ich hab auf meiner Seite unsere  Klassenpage integriert, da ich keine Lust hatte und hab 2 Pages zu Pflegen... und du glaubst nicht was für unintelligente weibliche Wesen sich auf meine Page verwirren! Ích hab momentan nen Hinweis das man meine Page nur im maxiemierten Fenster betrachten soll da sonst nicht der ganze Inhalt angezeigt wird und du wirst es nicht glauben es haben mich manche gefragt wie sie denn ihr Fenster maxiemiernen..... Also muss ich den das Abnehmen..... hab übrigens ein Javascript gefunden mit dem ich das verwirklichen kann

<script type="text/javascript"> window.setTimeout("window.open('http://home.arcor.de/nebuchadnezza.neo/test/index_1024.htm')",300) </script>

dann hab ich in der nächsten Seite das Script das sich das Fenster maxiemiert... 

Was meinst du denn wie ich das lösen kann das nicht die "schlauen" User, so wie du, zu böse werden


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2003)

> Was meinst du denn wie ich das lösen kann das nicht die "schlauen" User, so wie du, zu böse werden



Naja...die ganz Schlauen haben Javascript sowieso deaktiviert 

Ich würd zumindest an allen 4 Rändern Platz lassen für etwaige Leisten....es soll auch Leute geben,welche die Dinger an der Seite haben....leider gibt es keinen Weg,herauszufinden,wo sich was befindet.


----------



## Lyxn (17. Oktober 2003)

Sorry wenn ich dich jetzt enteusche aber ich bin , wie du villeicht schon gemerkt hast, nicht so der javascript crack.... also wenn ich noch benutzter freundlicher werden möchte wie muss das script dann lauten?


<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight) 
//--> 
</script>


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2003)

So z.B.

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
if(document.all&&!window.opera)
{
dY=parseInt(screen.height-screen.availHeight);
dX=parseInt(screen.width-screen.availWidth);
top.moveTo(dX,dY);
top.resizeTo(screen.width-(dX*2),screen.height-(dY*2));
}
//-->
</script>
```
Das bewirkt das (fast)-Maximieren...vorhandene Leisten werden nicht verdeckt.
Allerdings hab ich da alle Browser ausser dem IE ausgeschlossen,weil:

Sie da entweder wie Netscape4 oder Opera merkwürdiges Verhalten zeigen
Oder die Option beinhalten, das Resizen und/oder Verschieben von Fenstern zu unterbinden
Man ohnehin davon ausgehen kann,dass Leute,welche nicht wissen,wie man ein Fenster maximiert, auschliesslich den IE benutzen


----------



## Lyxn (18. Oktober 2003)

Kurze frage nochma wird das Fenster was sich öffnet denn von Popup blockern wie Zone alarm oda so geblockt?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Oktober 2003)

Jo,wirds   also ist es empfehlenswert,noch einen normalen Link auf der ersten Seite zu platziern(ist es ohnehin....es gibt ja auch Leute,die Javascript aus haben)


----------



## Lyxn (19. Oktober 2003)

Sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe... 
Kleines Problem mit dem Sricpt.... is zwar ganz schön aber wenn ich das so ein binde hab ich nen dummen Scrollbalken an der seite. Leider!
Das Script muss ein kleines bisschen höher sein wenns geht ....
wäre echt super 

 Lynx


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Oktober 2003)

Wenns grösser gemacht wird,besteht die Gefahr,dass es hinter irgendeiner Leiste verschwindet....
und die Leute,die nicht wissen,wie man ein Fenster maximiert,wissen erst recht nicht,wie man an die Titelleiste eines Fensters kommt,wenn diese irgendwohinter versteckt ist....es ist also wie schon erwähnt,entgegen deinem Vorhaben,extrem benutzerunfreundlich. Wenn dir das aber egal ist,kannst du dein eigenes Skript nehmen...da wirds grösser.


----------

